# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам базу клиентов Forex / crypto

## FXleads

Продам базу потенциальных клиентов forex/crypto.
Проходили регистрацию интересовавшиеся трейдингом и криптовалютами.
Не продаю для черджбеков. Лиды как с опытом, так и без.
Только в одни руки.

База за 2021 год.
Структура : фамилия и имя / номер телефона / email. 
Страны: РФ
База почищена от "less 18"

Цена - 0,5$ за контакт.
Прием оплаты в BTC!

Skype  live:.cid.55cd1107ef1ded3a

----------


## FXleads

Продам базу потенциальных клиентов forex/crypto.
Проходили регистрацию интересовавшиеся трейдингом и криптовалютами.
Не продаю для черджбеков. Лиды как с опытом, так и без.
Только в одни руки.

База за 2021 год.
Структура : фамилия и имя / номер телефона / email. 
Страны: РФ
База почищена от "less 18"

Цена - 0,5$ за контакт.
Прием оплаты в BTC!

Skype  live:.cid.55cd1107ef1ded3a

----------


## FXleads

Продам базу потенциальных клиентов forex/crypto.
Проходили регистрацию интересовавшиеся трейдингом и криптовалютами.
Не продаю для черджбеков. Лиды как с опытом, так и без.
Только в одни руки.

База за 2021 год.
Структура : фамилия и имя / номер телефона / email. 
Страны: РФ
База почищена от "less 18"

Цена - 0,5$ за контакт.
Прием оплаты в BTC!

Skype live:.cid.55cd1107ef1ded3a

----------

